# Advice: best probiotics?



## deborah.lepas (Aug 8, 2017)

Hello everyone, 

Question for my pup, Henry. He is almost 4 years old and always had digestive issues. He suffers from a lot of allergies and has always had stomach issues. He's the rant of the litter, and I think that's where the issues come from (but maybe not!)

I was wondering if you could point us to good quality, pre-and probiotics and digestive enzymes? We've been using NaturVet from Amazon for a while now and I think it's been helping (there was a stomach flu going around at the dog run near us and he never caught it) but I am looking for something a little more powerful / impactful. I tried Purina Forti Flora from the vet and saw no difference. 

We feed him a high quality diet of Honest Kitchen Kindly Base, with ground turkey (cooked) and a tiny bit of the Kirkland Nature's Domain turkey and pea stew for some added flavour. We add fish oil and sometimes coconut oil as well and will be looking to start supplementing with glucosamine as preventative. We are not too willing to feed raw at the moment because it's tricky to find in NYC and last time we tried, he got worms within 2 days 

Any advice would be amazing! And, FYI, we tried Nutri-Pet Nupro but he had terrible allergies which stopped the minute we removed it from his diet. 

Thank you so much!
Deborah & Henry


----------



## FosterGolden (Mar 10, 2014)

Being small in the litter isn't the cause and dogs don't get worms from raw. 

But, to answer your question about probiotics, I am LOVING Answers brand Fermented Raw Goat's Milk.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

For emphasis: *Dogs do NOT get worms from raw* My girl has been eating it for years, there is a rawfeeding facebook group if you'd like to learn more. I don't purchase any brand, she eats what I buy on sale for her at the grocery store, no problems finding that anywhere you live. 

Dogzymes Probiotic Max: https://www.amazon.com/Natures-Farm...1-spons&keywords=dogzymes+probiotic+max&psc=1


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Another good probiotic is Proviable.


----------



## deborah.lepas (Aug 8, 2017)

OK I will look into that. Well, the worms might be unrelated but still not wanting to do raw, it grosses me out a little bit.

Any other probiotic recos?

Thank you!


----------



## Ffcmm (May 4, 2016)

Try kefir!!  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

I feed raw and use organic kefir ( 2 tbsp) from the grocery store with Brisby's dinner daily.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

I like Natures Farmacy probiotic max- daily in food. 
For puppies with tummy upset, I use https://naturesfarmacy.com/canine/prpa-30cc.html
that is a paste.


----------



## chloemissynapoleon (Feb 4, 2011)

I noticed that is a paste with tube when I checked the link out. How often do you use it? I need something daily i could put on her food or something. I have been using this stuff I get from amazon NaturVet Digestive Aid Pet Supplement https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B009O31QXY/ref=ox_sc_sfl_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER

Its an enzyme with probiotic.
Just seeing if there are other good to use options.


----------

